# Eating skipjack tuna



## GAHUNTER

I've always given them away in the past, but I see where some folks like them as much as yft.

Do you keep yours? If you do, do you prepare them any differently from your yellowfin steaks?

Opinions please.


----------



## Chris V

As far as cooking, cut them into thin steaks and just sear on each side just like any other tuna. I don't consider them as good as YFT but they aren't terrible. They do make great tuna salad.


----------



## fishprintingfool

Skipjack (aka Aku) Tuna are excellent eating. The reality is that it is personal taste. In Hawaii, Aku is highly sought, and commercially viable. Most locals preferred it over Yellowfin / Bigeye (Ahi) raw.



Treat them like any other tuna...bleed them well, and ice them down good.



In blind taste tests around my table, folks preferred the sushi of Aku over YFT if you can believe it.



Also, try blackening seasoning, sear in a hot cast iron skillet, and serve with wasabi-mayo. 



They are great live bait too!



Cheers,



Mike


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

hell ya they are fine eating


----------



## jjam

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblFullMessage>Skipjack (aka Aku) Tuna are excellent eating.

Sorry to butt in here but I would sure like to know what these fish are. I gulf fish (not the blue water) and haven't been privileaged to encounter these species.

Thanks for your knowlege here!

Jimmy


----------



## TURTLE

Are you guys talking about the jumping fish that are in the pcola pass alot , they jump like little tarpon and look similar as well? I have always called those skipjack , so have alot of people on the peir and so forth.If you can eat those I've missed out on alot of good eat'n.


----------



## Lil' Scout

> *TURTLE (8/5/2008)*Are you guys talking about the jumping fish that are in the pcola pass alot , they jump like little tarpon and look similar as well? I have always called those skipjack , so have alot of people on the peir and so forth.If you can eat those I've missed out on alot of good eat'n.


I think that the fish that you described are Lady Fish and they are not the Skipjack (tuna) that they are talking about.

I would pay money to see someone eat a Lady Fish


----------



## offshore64

I had some buddies that drank a little too much one night out at sand island that tried to eat ladyfish cooked over the fire we had going, i dont think they liked it too much


----------



## Chris V

Skipjack tuna are a smaller species that can reach 50lbs. but are more common from 5-15lbs. They are blue on their back with a few purple "j" shaped markings on their back toward the tail. The most notable markings are the horizontal stripes on their belly.


----------



## Linda

Aku wins the taste test over all the tunas for me also.

Try this easyHawaiian poki salad you will be amazed

diced aku , soy sauce, chopped scallion, red pepper flake, dash of sesame oil and rice wine vinagar, sprinkle of sesame seeds... Make it on the boat, but best if chilled for an hour


----------



## jjam

Sounds like this fella...<TABLE height=152 width=515 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=241 height=152><P align=center>







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## TURTLE

Thanks , I have heard them called ladyfish alot as well. And no I've never tried to eat one , thats why I asked , they don't look eatable.


----------



## fishprintingfool

> *jjam (8/5/2008)*Sounds like this fella...<TABLE height=152 width=515 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=241 height=152><P align=center>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>




That's the Skipjack Tuna (Aku) alright, not to be confused with ladyfish / 'skipjack' caught inshore.



Here are a few more shots:











Mike


----------



## Hook

In Hawaii we used AKU to live bait for Marlin. Turn them upside down they become docile then run your bridle thru them and let them go. Better than Yellow fin? Not the people I know there but it must be personal taste.


----------

